# Vinyl decals



## rgs41 (May 14, 2008)

Has anyone used them on there equipment? Im thinking about it for the logo on my tender.


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

I've been using vinyl lettering for years, ever since they came out with the real thin stuff... Works well in sizes 1/2 inch & larger, 
much smaller sizes R difficult to deal with... Color selection is somewhat limited, but Ur basic colors R readily available, it works 
quite well on smooth surfaces...
Paul R...


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

I've had good success with Del Tapparo's G Scale Graphics lettering on some live steam locomotives. Del is easy to work with, makes suggestions and is prompt in response and delivery. 
Highly recommended, 
Tom


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I've used them pretty extensively, buying from Del Tapparo who as mentioned is good to deal with. The vinyl is easy to apply and it really stands out--it's more opaque than water slide decals. The nynil does not handle small detail well, and it does not stick well over rivets or small details sometimes--decals are probably better for that


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

When you are applying vinyl garphics over uneven surfaces like rivets body lines etc. try using a little bit of heat. A heat gun on low is best but a 100w light bulb will work in a pinch. With the heat gun, heat slowly with sweeping motions DO NOT hold it in one place, keep a careful eye on your vinyl if you do not want to bubble or distort it. Once it is warm (not hot) press down on the vinyl and it will form to the shape. Do not rub it like a decal or you will destroy it. I've worked in the sign industry for 15 years or so and we use this technique when laying vinyl graphics. Hope it helps! 
Terry


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Heed Paintjockey, 
I was in a hurry after spraying clear over the vinyl on a locomotive side tank so I hung it near our coal stove to "cure" which I often do with paint in bad weather. I looked not too long after and the lettering was shrunken and puckered. Of course I had to remove it, repaint the tank and reapply the lettering. 
Tom


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

I have used Del Tapparo from G-Scale graphics also on Engines and containers and cars, really easy to work with, great service.

tom h


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

He can cut them also as a one time stencil. Put them on, paint, then remove, so they will be thinner that way.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

I use Del's also before the question comes up again, I used a needle or pin sharp point to prick each rivet or where there was a bubble, then go back over and smooth out again. Worked great for me on the ones I got from Del for my K-27. Regal


----------



## ORD23 (Jan 2, 2010)

I also use Del's vinyls. Just keep in mind that the smallest he can cut is about 3/16's. Good stuff! 

Ed


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

I highly recommend G-Scale Graphics!









Thank you for the comments guys! I do appreciate it. Those that have tried it, always seem to come back for more. I get a lot of repeat business.

As stated above, there are some limitations: 3/16"H lettering, and line art type logos as opposed to complex thin line multi-colored logos. The vinyl I use is rated for at least 5 years with 24/7/365 exposure to the elements. I was just replacing some today that has been on a building for right at 6 years. I have many other signs that still look perfect after 6+ years. All of my lettering on locos and rolling stock, which are stored in a protected environment, still look like new, and will likely stay that way for as long as I need them. 


If you have a complex multi-colored logo, I can do them on printed vinyl with UV protection. But you may just want to go with water slide decals; in which case I would always recommend you go see our MLS friend Stan Cedarleaf.


----------



## rgs41 (May 14, 2008)

Thanks for the response guys! sounds like Del is the way to go. 

Del what I want to do is letter my RGS 41 as it was in 1942. I was originally planning on using a vinyl decal stencil to paint the logo on. I really only need the sunrise for the tender, and the 41 for the cab. I don't know if you have that on file, but I can send you an example. I bought some decals on ebay, and they just will not work for me. However is it possible you could scan them?


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

I can certainly fix you up. Please contact me off-line at [email protected].


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Here is an example of Del's decal work that I used from him on my k-27!! He does some exceptional work with decals and I would use him again!! Regal


----------



## Jim Schulz (Aug 10, 2009)

I used Del's vinyls on my Bachmann 4-4-0 and passenger car. Easy to apply. Worked well over the rivet details on the tender. Weathering really helped blend it in.


----------

